# Grand Canyon in November



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Good attitude


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Could be gorgeous or it could be freezing. Irrigation boots (who wants to step in 50 degree water to pee when it's 40 degrees) and lots of your favorite hand cream - the hands seem to take more of a beating. Try to figure out sun camps vs shade camps, there was a pamphlet going around in the late 90's that gave sun times for camps, and look for sun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I always carry chemical hand warmers in cold weather rafting, they can be the difference in being comfortable or miserable


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

A small thermos for left over hot beverage from breakfast...a great way to warm up if you happen to swim. Hopefully you do not need it. You will likely need clothing that ranges from hot summer weather to cold wintery stuff. Headlamps and lanterns for dishes and clean up....personal pee buckets for tent side, especially for women.... Good splash gear, like good stuff you can stand to be in all day if needed. The new Larry Stevens guide book has info on sunshine in various camps....


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Sun/shade campsites

https://rrfw.org/RaftingGrandCanyon/Camp_sun/shade


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

A drysuit and good thermal layers is recommended. I've done 4 winter trips both kayaking and rowing, and this is generally enough to keep me comfortable. Second the ditch boots, though some who wear drysuits with the built in booties find them redundant if they just wear the suit for loading boats.

It is good to get some sunny camps now and then, especially for bathing, but I wouldn't obsess over it too much. If the weather is nice, then its all pretty nice, and if it turns nasty, it won't matter that it was supposed to be a sunny camp.

The most important bit of advice is to get rolling in the mornings. The days are short, and daylight hours are at a premium, so get your crew moving and on the water. On my kayak self support trip, we were on the water around 7, and raft trips usually by 9. If you do this you'll usually be rewarded with some sun and the warmest hours of the afternoon in camp.

Have fun!


----------



## Raftnc (Jul 2, 2013)

*Thanks everybody*

Great feedback everyone. Thanks


----------



## KingElbear (Feb 28, 2013)

Knee high mud boots, lots of socks too wool preferred. your hands and feet will take the biggest beating. Don't bother taking any thing cotton, except may undies for camp. They will eventually get damp, and never dry due to limited hours of direct sun light.


----------

